# KCBS Contest at Royals & Rangers Baseball Stadium



## BBQ Dave (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

We're throwing a KCBS contest on March 3rd at the Spring Training home of the Texas Rangers and KC Royals in Surprise, Arizona.

Offering a $10k prize fund!

Entry is $300 and we're offering $100 back in the gas station gift card of your choice if you're coming in from TX or KC!

The day after the contest, the Rangers play the Royals in opening day and we can hook you up with tickets as an added bonus.

Anyone interested in heavy People's Choice - this is your opportunity. Our festivals have drawn upwards of 15,000 people. They love BBQ in AZ!

Entry forms & event info here: www.surprisebbqfestival.com
Or email me at david@affordablefoodfestivals.com with questions.

Come on out and enjoy the gorgeous Springtime weather in AZ-

Thanks-
David Tyda


----------

